# [macken]leistung



## vinc5nt (5. Februar 2003)

Hi, 
irgendwie scheint mein system ein Problem zu haben, es gibt kein einziges spiel das ich ruckelfrei spielen kann auch wenn es 80% ruckelfrei läuft gibt es immer noch 20% die an irgendwelchen oder bei irgendwelchen beknackten situation mir das spielen versauen.
aufgefallen ist mir, dass bei so etwas wie die smoke granaten bei cs er besonders häufig ruckelt (siehe auch GTA3 der Hinterhof von Luigi), wie auch bei GTA3 der Regen ihn in die Knie zwingen kann. Ich kam zu dem Ergebnis dass das nicht normal sein kann! 

Mein System: 
asus gforce4ti4200
athlonXP2000+
elitegroupK7VZA oder so
2x256SDRAM PC-133
MS Tastatur mit 2usb ports 
mit Logitech Dual Optical dran ( ich glaube dass diese USB combi das Problem ist!
eine 40 gig festplatte 
TerratecPCi128 soundkarte 

ist es bei so einem system normal dass es bei gta3 bei regen und nebel ruckelt .. und irgendwie bei jedem Spiel was blöde läuft (z.B. UT2003 plunge,etc) ?


----------



## eViLaSh (6. Februar 2003)

kommt halt drauf an, ob die in sehr hohen auflösungen spielst ?!

da kanns schon noch vorkommen, das es ruckelt...


ansonsten kannst du mal schaun ob v-sync noch eingeschalten ist in deinen grafikkarten einstellungen. das kann schon 10-20% leistung ziehn.


----------



## vinc5nt (6. Februar 2003)

spiele immer auf 1024 und vsync ist noch an ... aber wenn ich es ausstelle bringts auch nicht so viele


----------



## vinc5nt (6. Februar 2003)

Ich hab ausserdem gerade eben meine Leistungs macke gefunden  ! Bei jedem Spiel kommt mein system arg ins Schleudern wenn es Nebel,Dampf oder dergleichen darstellen muss! Wie kommt ein solches und was kann man dagegen tun - aufgefallen ist mir das in GTA3,CS,NFSHP2,UT2003hab ich noch kein nebel gesehen, aber da wärs bestimmt das gleiche.


----------

